# Echo and the Bunnymen



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

One of the most respected bands in the last 30 years but no thread here yet. They had innovative playing with a wide range of lyrical topics, frequent allusions to historic literary characters or other obscure terms making it a thinking person's band. Also, a lot of Judeo-Christian references, positive references to Christ, and so on.





Echo & The Bunnymen - Ocean Rain (1984) [full album]


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I've always heard of them, but don't_ know _them .... I'll finally check them out!
(because I'm a thinking person, at least most of the time!)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The lyrics tended to get a little lighter as far as light/darkness but they always had a spirit of optimism in their lyrics.

This is their most mainstream pop album.





Echo & The Bunnymen 1987 (Full Album + extras) (Self-titled album)

They underwent a lot of changes from their start around 1980, but were always considered more alternative than
most big bands.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

For some reason or another I have an LP copy of _Porcupine_ by Echo & The Bunnymen (1983) in my collection. I must have listened to it at least once, since the shrink wrap is cracked open. But I don't recall anything about it. I suppose it's time to revisit this disc (which I probably haven't played since ... 1983?). Thanks for the thread.

On the "to listen to" list:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This is a band that fans feel have remained consistent in quality up until their latest works. Ian McColluch's lyrics are alternatively light and dark in the early works, and then mostly lighter in the later works with some exceptions, where he seems like he's playing a role, or a character. It's in the later he mentions God, prayer, "Jesus loves us" and stuff like that, while in the earlier works he portrays a role that looks at the spiritual life as something often above him. Ian McColluch's solo work is also of high quality, if you like this style of music.


----------

